# Going the Distance III



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

May 15th and 16th the “Going the Distance III” long distance surf casting clinic returns to Delaware. The master instructor is three time World Champion Neil Mackellow from Great Britain. Mr. Mackellow has instructed nearly 4,000 students in over six countries. Last year this two day clinic sold out both weekend. We expect the same this time around. Standard topics include long distance rig design, ground and aerialized casting techniques, gear selection and more. When you increase your casting range, you increase your fishing zone and you will catch more fish. For complete details and to register visit www.longcasters.org Take a moment to view the video from last year’s clinic and you’ll won’t want to miss this one. Less tham 10 slots are available, so please register early. All profits are used to fund future events or donated to fishing related charities.


----------

